

Flightcaster (YC S09) Wins the Amazon Payments Prize - leelin
https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/startupchallenge

======
brown9-2
<http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/> has some more info on the finalists

------
jackowayed
What is their "proposed use of Amazon Payments solutions"? I was under the
impression that the only money they have coming in right now is from the
iphone/blackberry app.

~~~
kd5bjo
FTA: "FlightCaster will be creating an alternative flight recommendation
engine and the ability to re-book a flight with a single click from a smart-
phone. They will offer Amazon Payments as a payment method to enable their
customers to purchase tickets conveniently from any mobile device."

